# That wild auction site...



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know that red/black #8 Tyco was so rare...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-HO-Sca...251358876747?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3a8628144b


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I don't know if your statement was made tongue-in-cheek, so to speak, but the Renault F-1 car with the black wing and spoilers was only made in that color scheme for one year, 1983. It is pretty rare and desirable.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Really???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Honda has one of the red/black Indy's if you really want one...It's nice or it was when I had it, may need to check for drywall dust/damage...RM


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Holy C.....OW! I have one of those! Dead mint. The pick ups have almost no run marks on them. Finally! A collectable car in MY possession!

Later The Woo Hoo! Rockinator


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's the "easier to find" Renault F1









Here's the "harder to find" version.









-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow! Drag racing is coming back!


http://m.ebay.com/itm/360771642039?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Good price on that Cuda, I`ve seen them go for twice that much!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I usually don't notice bizarre auctions, but I saw one the other day which basically ticked me off.

Someone was selling a new JL car - a black 55 or 57 Chevy. The asking price was $100. Okay, that's enough to make me laugh but not get peeved.

What inflamed me was the guy included pictures of the unreleased/Singapore Tyco chrome cars in the auction and used the words "chrome" and "Tyco" in the listing title.

The chrome cars had no place in this auction and the words "chrome" and "Tyco" were obviously in the title to trap someone. I thought it was the lowest trick I have ever seen.

In fact, I'll post the link because I think the ad is completely dishonest:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-CHROME...pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1e81fd3543#ht_277wt_917

Joe


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

But he only wants to share pics of his personal collection! Wonder if he knows Ebays not the forum for showing off, It violates a ton of ebays sellers rules.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Looks like he sold one already for $100. Wonder if buyer paid or is disputing it? No feedback yet for buyer or seller.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-CHROME...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

They have now changed the description from this.

UP FOR AUCTION IS A BOWTIDE BRIGADE CHEVY .... RARE BLACK POPULAR COLOR........ LONG SOLD OUT .......PLEASE LOOK OVER PICTURES AND ASK ANY QUESTIONS BEFORE BIDDING ...NO RETURNS ..... GREAT FEEDBACK ........THE PICTURES OF THE CHROME TYCO SET IS FROM MY PERSONNAL COLLECTION ....... AN EXTREMELY DIFFICULT HARD TO FIND CHROME SET .......IM CONSIDERING PUTTING THEM UP FOR AUCTION WITH A RESERVE...... IF THERES ENOUGH INTEREST..... ILL SEE


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

He says up for auction and yet it is a Buy It Now!

I think posting the chrome cars is extremely weird. Not a fan of that at all.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Bait and switch. Also keyword spamming which is a favorite tool of "Just Golden Deals" formerly Boosa.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

lets play the old sesame street game........

sing along now............"""one of these things doesn't belong here"""

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Of-7-Sl...=100013&prg=1004&rk=5&rkt=15&sd=251358876747&


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

None of those thing belong there... "UP FOR AUCTION IS A BOWTIDE BRIGADE CHEVY .... RARE BLACK POPULAR COLOR." This guy need to run for senator... Jeeez!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> lets play the old sesame street game........
> 
> sing along now............"""one of these things doesn't belong here"""
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Of-7-Sl...=100013&prg=1004&rk=5&rkt=15&sd=251358876747&


from w/ I saw & read... the willy's is a free-B...
there are 6 cars & 1 nascar bod = 7 

don't know this person & even more so "I don'ts Kare'.." LOL 
did I miss something (??) happen'd B-4 LOL :thumbsup:

yes the willy's ain't no nascar.... but I didn't get the impression the seller tried
2 imply it was (???) ... figure just they threw in somethin' ta' sweeten da' deal...LOL 
but it "IS" a "WTH???"

Bubba 123 (who knows almost NOTH'N about Nascars)
:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Wowsers, my link was just to a picture of a lot of tyco nascars with a little willy's in the back corner, and I thought of the sesame street song, But I didn't see the chrome set of tyco for 100.00 being fronted for a black impala.

I reported him, and I think everyone should.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't realize your link was different Ed.. LOL Yup, lil Willy looked out of place. lol


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*40 FORD Willys ?*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-Willys...200975586695?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2ecb141587

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-Black-...350893243568?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item51b2ddfcb0

any help?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-Willys...200975586695?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2ecb141587
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-Black-...350893243568?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item51b2ddfcb0
> 
> any help?


Ford... w/ Willis front grill (??)
Bubba 123 :freak: :wave:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Nothing to do with the grille. The guy just doesn't know a Ford from a Willys and is covering his bases. 

_But_ I'm sure he is a lovely person in all other respects, and beyond reproach in his honesty and fair dealing, and quite knowledgeable in most other matters of slotcar lore ... and ... uh ... courteous to men, gentle with women, and kind to children and small animals. 

-- D


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Dslot said:


> Nothing to do with the grille. The guy just doesn't know a Ford from a Willys and is covering his bases.
> 
> _But_ I'm sure he is a lovely person in all other respects, and beyond reproach in his honesty and fair dealing, and quite knowledgeable in most other matters of slotcar lore ... and ... uh ... courteous to men, gentle with women, and kind to children and small animals.
> 
> -- D


And lives in a smoke and pet free house...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Still some great deals available on some SUPER RARE stuff!!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Still some great deals available on some SUPER RARE stuff!!!


links??? 
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Never heard of these!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-AFX-...360806661463?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5401c0bd57


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vickers83 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-AFX-...360806661463?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5401c0bd57


They "MAY" be ... Real....
They "MAY" be ... Mint....
BUT, They AIN'T... "Worth" them $#'s :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

The pair are one of the more interesting (and expensive) items to come up in a while. If I were in the market for such expensive items I'd be looking for more substantial proof of authenticity than what's offered. Not suggesting that they are not legit but at 4.5K you need some serious proof. Who knows, a big $ collector in Europe might snap them up......


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow. Isn't this a custom? Or Tomy???
http://m.ebay.com/itm/321458285191?nav=WATCHING_ENDED


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow indeed! Custom all the way yet sold for $220? :freak:


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Just seen the Tomy Turbo there. Michael is right that it is a custom. A good job on the paint though. The final sold price is just insane. Hope the buyer didn't think it was a factory car.


----------

